# Holding steady through the shot.



## rivers387 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm having a problem pulling my shots left. My old PSE bow had a drop away rest and with it I never experienced this problem. My new bow has a whisker biscuit and I continue to shoot left. My shots are anywhere from 1 to 5 inches to the left depending on how steady I hold through the shot. I realize I could switch back to a drop away and pretty much eliminate the problem, but I'm looking to improve my form. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## rivers387 (Aug 17, 2011)

My shots are anywhere from 1 to 5 inches to the left at 20 yards. I just realized that I left that off.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Sounds like your new bow is a little longer in the draw than the old one. If you can fix it by changing rests its not a form problem.


----------



## rivers387 (Aug 17, 2011)

I didn't think about adjusting the draw length.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

just because the bow says its a 30 inch draw, does not mean that it is 30. not many bow makers tell the truth, they try cheating the ibo by giving a little more...[DL]. i think elite is the only co. that sells a true measurement on bows. but im not 100% on that.some others may also. if they are both the same, look close at these... the grip... the bow set up.


----------



## rivers387 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

Recheck the draw length as stated, but I'm willing to bet that the Whisker biscuit is the problem. Torque the bow just a little and the arrow flight is effected a lot. I've seen this problem many times and after the changed rests, their grouping was better. Remember, anything that the arrow contacts affects the flight. Ed


----------

